# lm_sensors now says, "No sensors found!"

## rcxAsh

lm_sensors used to work for me.  However, I haven't touched them for a while (never bothered to calibrate), but decided to bring them up again.  The difference is that I'm running on the gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5 now (as opposed to a 2.4.20 kernel).  

I recompiled i2c and lm_sensors.  However, I get this now:

```

lostech root # sensors

No sensors found!

```

What happened?  They used to work... but now they don't...  

an lsmod tells me that these modules are loaded:

w83781d

i2c-isa

i2c-proc

i2c-dev

i2c-i810

i2c-algo-bit

nvidia

i810_rng

ppp_synctty

ppp_generic

slhc

visor

usbserial

i2c-core

Are all the proper modules loaded?

----------

## SubAtomic

Have you tried re-running

```
sensors-detect
```

----------

## rcxAsh

Thanks for the reply!

Yes I have, but what exactly is it supposed to do?  Doesn't it just tell you what modules to load?  I've told it to overwrite my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors file too, but I still get, "No sensors found!"

----------

## rcxAsh

So sensors still says, "No sensors found!"  But the strange thing is that if I enable gkrellm's builtin temperature sensor, it doesn't complain.  In fact, it's giving me temperature readings.  Whether they're right or where they're coming from I don't know...  The values fluctuate between 39C and 42C...  According to gkrellm's site, the temperature sensors require lm_sensors to be installed... but lm_sensors isn't working...?  (however, in gkrellm's configuration, there is nothing under fan sensors.  Sensors used to be able to tell me that, but sensors doesn't work now.)

As usual, I'm confused..   :Shocked: 

----------

## SubAtomic

Check out the guide in this thread ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

I'd recommend to update to 2.6.1 and use my guide here

----------

## rcxAsh

 *SubAtomic wrote:*   

> Check out the guide in this thread ...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52815

 

That was the guide that I orginally used.  I've followed it again, but no luck.  I still get "No sensors found!"

I don't know if this will help, but here is the output from sensors-detect.  I accepted the default option for everything (as per the guide):

```
This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built-in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 BIOS vendor (ACPI): IntelR

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i810' for device 00:01.0: Intel 82810E GMCH

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-i810' already loaded.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO):  To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

i2c-dev is already loaded.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: I810/I815 I2C Adapter (Bit-shift algorithm)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Next adapter: I810/I815 DDC Adapter (Bit-shift algorithm)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

 Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `w83781d')

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / IT8712F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

 Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

 typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

 this.  Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): Probing for `SMSC 47M10x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x00)

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0x00)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x52)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Success... found at address 0x0290

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x52)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0x52)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `w83781d' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83627HF' (confidence: 8)

Driver `w83627hf' (may not be inserted):

  Misdetects:

  * ISA bus address 0x0290 (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 8)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)? 

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors get started (eg. rc-update add lm_sensors default).

To make the sensor modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe w83781d

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/local/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): 
```

Once again, I would like to mention that gkrellm can display my apparent temperature...  how is it doing it if a basic sensors isn't working?

Regarding upgrading to the 2.6 series, I don't really feel like going through the whole process now..  lm_sensors used to work fine in 2.4.20, but why doesn't it work in 2.4.22?  Do you think that it's possible that something is physically wrong with my computer's sensors?  But it's strange that gkrellm can apparently use lm_sensors (which can't use itself) to find out the temperature...?

----------

## rcxAsh

Okay, so I've decided to take a shot at the 2.6 kernel series.  I'm currently in it now and am trying to follow your guide, Master_Of_Disaster.  

However, it's still not working.  I still gt a "No sensors found!" and Gkrellm2 still continues to show me temperatures.  

There are some differences, however, that occurred when I ran sensors-detect this time.  Some of the ones that I noticed were:

> The i2c-i810 module could not be loaded, it doesn't exist (nor in the kernel configuration, gentoo-dev-sources) (my board is an i810, I believe)

> The w83627hf module was asked for.  This module doesn't exist either. (FATAL: Module w83627hf not found.)

So... what's going on this time?  At least in the 2.4 series I could modprobe all the modules.  But now, the only module that it asks for that I can modprobe is i2c-isa...

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

I recently updated this guide, perhaps you missed this. The guys from lm_sensors are very busy porting all these drivers from 2.4 to 2.6, perhaps your modules have not yet been ported. I'd recommend you update to the latest kernel available (2.6.3-rc1) and look what's in there. You should visit lm_sensors homepage too to find out whether the modules you need have yet been ported.

HTH

Robert

----------

## rcxAsh

Hmm, okay, I seem to finally be getting somewhere.  When upgrading to the 2.6.3 kernel, I decided to go into the I2C drivers section and take a better look at what was there.  After reading the I2C module that my motherboard needed, I noticed that there was a discrepancy between the module's name and what sensors-detect thought the module's name should be.  (Thus the module not found errors).  

I needed a module for the w83627hf.  However, when you compile the kernel, the module is part of the module w83781d.  So, once I modprobed this instead, it worked.  

Now, I get some output from sensors, but it says that it can't get the temperature data...

```
w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Algorithm: ISA algorithm

VCore 1:   +1.70 V  (min =  +1.49 V, max =  +1.90 V)              

VCore 2:   +1.47 V  (min =  +1.49 V, max =  +1.90 V)       ALARM  

+3.3V:     +3.34 V  (min =  +2.82 V, max =  +3.79 V)              

+5V:       +5.05 V  (min =  +3.90 V, max =  +2.37 V)              

+12V:     +11.61 V  (min =  +4.20 V, max =  +5.05 V)              

-12V:     -11.95 V  (min =  +3.51 V, max =  +5.73 V)              

-5V:       -5.00 V  (min =  +3.39 V, max =  +1.63 V)              

V5SB:      +5.32 V  (min =  +6.21 V, max =  +5.24 V)              

VBat:      +3.23 V  (min =  +2.37 V, max =  +2.48 V)              

fan1:     4354 RPM  (min = 75000 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 11250 RPM, div = 2)                     

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 48214 RPM, div = 2)                     

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!

vid:      +1.700 V

alarms:   

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled
```

Um... okay.. again, the strange thing is that gkrellm2 can display TEMP1, TEMP2, and TEMP3 fine.  (They're not correct.. in the 200s and 300s celsius.. but it doesn't complain about anything).

----------

